
Unreal Engine 4.25 Released - mminer
https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/unreal-engine-4-25-released
======
rl3
Release notes are here:

[https://docs.unrealengine.com/en-
US/Support/Builds/ReleaseNo...](https://docs.unrealengine.com/en-
US/Support/Builds/ReleaseNotes/4_25/index.html)

Awe-inspiring as usual. Probably the most productive dev team on the planet.

~~~
yodon
And yet it keeps feeling like "if they use it in Fortnite, it's production
ready, otherwise you're on your own"

------
haunter
>OpenGL ES3.1 and Metal 2.0 are now the default feature levels for Android and
iOS projects, respectively. Vulkan, ES3.1, and Metal 2.0 all have similar
features, enabling us to establish better feature parity between mobile
platforms.

Nice to see that!

